# My squat was wrecked



## iTch (Mar 27, 2010)

okay, so a friend of mine and I just recently established a squat last weekend (3/20). The place was nice, in good condition, out of the way, and easy to improve. We made sure that no one could get inside when we left it for a few days. This place has obviously been abandoned for many years. So when we go back like three days later it had been completely trashed. EVERY single window broken, front door ripped completely off and is now gone, all the boards we put on the windows broken off and gone, all of the salvageable wood gone, and some gang like tags. The cans of paint that we had found in the house were opened and splattered everywhere, the toilet was smashed to pieces, and in all of the surrounding barns/sheds all of the windows were smashed.
This wasn't just a spur of the moment thing, whoever did it packed a crowbar and a sharpie, possibly rode a pick up truck. There are no other squatters in this small town either. Seems too coincidental for this to be a random act of destruction and more like something directed at my friend and I.
Not really sure if it's even worth my effort to fix it up, and if I did it might get trashed again or whoever did it might come back to start some trouble with us.
Any opinions/suggestions?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 28, 2010)

that's rough man. yeah, i would be afraid they would come back as well. i would wait a few weeks, and keep checking on the place periodically to see if they come back. matchstick in the doorways and other techniques of proving there was people in the building would probably be a good idea.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 28, 2010)

Honestly if it was me and i had absolutely nothing better to do I'd Home Alone that sucka boobie traps and all. But that's just me I spend way too much time thinking about pranks and traps. Not trying to make lite of the situation at all this is really fucked up and I'd smile just a little as i put some tacks and mouse trap type deals on the doorways.


----------



## iTch (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, the matchstick trick would be a good idea, if there was a front door there anymore.
I mean seriously, what did they do with all that wood? It's not like they hid it, they took it. Rednecks looking for firewood? Then why gang-tags?
so confusing. I just wish I was there when those fuckers came and wrecked it, then they'd think twice about being an asshole campwrecker next time.
I'm pretty sure I don't wanna be stabbed by 10 coked up wiggers or some roided out rednecks or whoever it was that trashed the place, so I might have to just call it quits on this place and find somewhere else.


----------



## iTch (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, I'm leaving this summer, I just have to stick around for some personal matters. Sorry it's been a while since I've posted, and yes, I took pictures of the patches like I said, just until yesterday didn't have a way to get them off this near-obsolete digital camera. I'll post them when I can, probably in my pictures cause I don't think I know of any other way.
Thanks for the input everyone, at least some light was shed on this crappy situation.


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuckin booby traps!!!
cut hole in porch under welcome mat, dig pitfal under it complete with spikes.
Aquire car battery and condencer coil wire to door handle direct controlled drip to door handle so its alwase wet - will make would be door-handle-grabber fly 50 feet and remain unconcious for a spell.
caltrops in driveway: take tenpenny nails cut off heads, bend at 90 degree, join elbos and use bailing wire to bind togeather - tires = fucked.
cement suspended on swing boards over doors = smashed heads when entered through.
if you devise defensivly dumbasses will be diminished definatly.
think Kevin McCalister and poor mans james bond
burry bodies. 
dump car.
live in peace!


----------

